# Tyne Tunnel Cash for kids Cheque presentation



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Myself and Dave from the TheGTR Shop presented the tunnel with the cheque on Monday





























Many thanks to all that helped & took part in the event!!


I'll do my best to do a drier event next time :cheers:


----------

